# RC410M Mainboard Drivers (Acer Aspire)



## smeggle (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi

So, Not often I'm stumped but this one has me beaten..

I have an Acer Aspire 650T which is fitted with an RC410M Mainboard. Problem that occurred with the machine was that all executable files somehow got associated with Microsoft Works Word Processor (And I mean everything! Even system restore - Kids messing basically)..

So this meant back up all data and re-install OS - Simple enough except now I can't get certain drivers i.e. mainboard drivers, ethernet - that kind of stuff.. well I can get them but there is no installer...

This is the link I have to MSI support downloads for that board Link To MSI Drivers

And when that didn't work I found the Realtek link Here

So I got the Ac97 audio as that will be needed - installed no problem

I'm currently downloading the main board stuff from the MSI page to see if that helps but with the way it's been going till now, I won't hold my breath.....

Problem is that 10/100 LAN drivers and the Gigabit Ethernet drivers don't have an installer - ok so just add new hardware or re-install drivers via device manager - tried and no joy ..

I really need to just get the lan working so I can get it online and update everything and I should be able to sort it from there. For the life of me I can't understand why manufacturers don't just go ok Product -> heres what you need all in one simple package instead of you need this file that file this one or how about this. Why can't they just say ok Product is RC410m - you need to download this driver package, double click setup and drivers for RC410M are installed instead of the mess that is currently presented...

I.E. see the MSi link above -> 6 different downloads! And not at all clear about which one you need...What is wrong with providing just one simple download which will either auto run and install everything or run from a setup.exe? What is so hard about that?

*Sighs* Anyway sorry to *rant* - any help at getting the mainboard drivers (especially the ethernet controller) would surely be appreciated....

Lucky I have spare machines to do the job with otherwise.....

Many Thanks in advance for any help....


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

First, as to which you need, just go to the one for your OS. If you're using a standard Windows XP it would be the one labeled Windows 2000/XP not the one labeled 64 bit. After you downloaded the Gigabit drivers and unzipped them you should have seen one set for the OS you're using and in that is an inf file. Right click on it and choose "Install" from the menu. Re-boot and let us know if it worked / didn't work.


----------



## smeggle (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for that griffinspc - Gave it a try (And earlier) but no joy - still won't see the controller. I've just installed an external nic card so I can get the os up to sp2 and that fixes the problem. Well theres an update from Microsoft that install a driver for it.. 

Managed to sort the vga (oops fixed typo) etc out but still it would way easier if the manufacturers of mainboards would just put a simple iso copy of the mainboard CD-Rom for download on the site instead of all the messing.

Believe it or not I called Acer support direct and all I got was Oh' we don't provide that driver! I was like what?! You mean you put a mainboard in a computer and then tell me that you can't (Or won't) support it correctly?...

Acer have just gone way down in my estimation....

So anyway will do the updates and stuff now I have it online and see what happens..

Thanks much


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

You're absoluty right in that making available for download the original mobo CD-ROM would be a huge help. What are they afraid of, bandwidth?


----------



## smeggle (Jul 7, 2007)

griffinspc said:


> You're absoluty right in that making available for download the original mobo CD-ROM would be a huge help. What are they afraid of, bandwidth?


Tell me about it - last week I had to try getting the software for a samsung cam - downloads zip archive and no installer - called there support - Oh has that happened again? was the answer I got...*sighs*...

Anyway back to my problem - well sp2 fixed one (well windows update did) The Agre modem is now installed. YaY - third of the way there..

I now only need to get the gigabit driver which is the Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) Vendor is Marvell Semi Conductor (Thank goodness for Driver Guide Toolkit!! Well recommend that little tool!)

I've been to there site but again they don't make it to easy to find the correct driver - all the ones I've tried are a no go anyway. MSI - Again they provide two drivers Gigabit and a realtek one - both I have and again are a no go

So I'm royally stumped

The other issue I'll probably find the driver at Acer as it is something they are the vendor for

BTW I found this place while searching for the ethernet controller - *Likes* you'll probably see more of me in the future ^_^

Thanks for the help 

edit: 2 down - 1 to go - The 8&^% ethernet one lol


----------



## smeggle (Jul 7, 2007)

ok problem solved...

uninstalled the controller via device manager/rebooted/xp found and installed the driver..

thanks for the help


----------

